# Klipsch 2.1 or Altec Lansing 5.1



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi People,

I have now shortlisted on two speakers and I am kind of confused between them they are the Klipsch promedia Ultra 2.1 (2.1) or the Altec Lansing FX-5051 (5.1). My Budget is $ 200. But I would like you guys to please suggest me between these two. The magnificent sound from Klipsch but 2.1 or not so bad but yes surround sound from Altec Lansing FX-5051 My topmost requirement is I should get a Real life sound while watching movies and exceptionaly good sound while listening to music Club,Trance,Hip-Hop, Rock. etc.

I will connect this to my Laptop...

Please Advise !


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a chance to hear the Altec system recently and I thought it sounded pretty good, but if it were my money I'd get the Klipsch. I think they sound clearer and play louder and deeper than anything I've heard at that price point. They would certainly do your music justice. If you really need surround sound, hold off for another month or two and get the Pro Media 5.1. That would be my advise...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> I had a chance to hear the Altec system recently and I thought it sounded pretty good, but if it were my money I'd get the Klipsch. I think they sound clearer and play louder and deeper than anything I've heard at that price point. They would certainly do your music justice. If you really need surround sound, hold off for another month or two and get the Pro Media 5.1. That would be my advise...


Hey thxgoon,

Infact it is only after I could not manage to get the Klipsch Promdeia ultra 5.1 I started looking at Altec Lansing. I believe the Klipsch promedia 5.1 is a discontinued product when I contacted the company they also confirmed the same thing to me that yes it has been discontinued and I just dont seem to find one online. I dont wanna buy a second. So Do you have any latest information are they gonna start selling it again or are they coming up with something on the samelines. 

As you say wait for 1-2 months are they again going to start selling it. You know that is infact a great news, Please confirm.


----------

